# LEE Hand Press



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Before you guys tell me to get a conventional press, I'va already got one, actually 3 Lee Classic Cast, RCBS Turret Press, and a old Lyman Orange Crush my grandpa gave me (don't use the Lyman anymore though), anyway, I don't want to replace the conventional presses. I want something that I can sit around watch TV, go out on the porch, load a few rounds, even take to the range with me, without having to go through the hastle of a standard press. Anyone have any experience with these Natchez has a special $23.99 for the kit (press, ram prime, funnel, and lube)


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

They are a great tool for load development at the range. A set of Lee dippers, a trickler, a good balance scale and the Lee hand press makes a good combo for new loads. I usually de-prime, resize, and re-prime at home and take a ziplock bag full of primed cases to the range. I've never tried to deprime/resize with the Hand press. I think neck sizing would be OK, but full length might be pretty tough.


----------

